# Hello! Meet Dakota, Bonita, Rocky, Max, Chester, Maddie and Miki



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great looking bunch of 'fur cousins'


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very attractive family!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You must have a busy house! Great looking menagerie you have.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

It is really busy but thankfully they're in different homes.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They are all beautiful but I'm partial to Rocky 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

They're all beautiful! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

